# Resin/Photo Jobs, heading South.



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

The Bunker is moving to NJ to live with it's Uncle Joe. He says there is work for him there.

The Mullet is relocating to Cousin Vinnies place in FL. It can't stand our northern winters, or so it said.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice! I bet they'll wish they would have stayed....


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice work Husky, I'm sure their new owners will use them with pride. Thank you again for sharing your innovative techniques with us all!

Douglas


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Rowhunter said:


> Nice work Husky, I'm sure their new owners will use them with pride. Thank you again for sharing your innovative techniques with us all!
> 
> Douglas


Thanks Douglas,
I still haven't gotten over that Bunker you posted a while back... WOW

Those techniques are the product of "survival". Aside from arthritis in the hands, a case of color blindness and less than zero artistic skills, I had to find alternate means. But, thanks anyway, it's much appreciated.
I'm really hoping my Rebas (Resin "Tin Squids") do as well as the Protos did, here. They're my latest "Brain Storm" I feel like an expectant father.









BTW, I told my son, In Madison, that there are some Musky in his neighborhood that need some exercise.


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Husky, they will be abused properly. The resin tins are begging for Snook to hit them


----------

